# Kindle not waking up sometimes



## XRayLexx (Jan 3, 2011)

I have had a latest Generation Kindle with Wi-Fi and 3G and I have Operating system 3.0.3 installed. My Kindle is also in an official Kindle Leather cover.

I have quite a few Kindle titles downloaded but also some .mobi books installed.

I have noticed a problem over the past couple of weeks. Sometimes my Kindle will not wake up when I begin to read it, all I get is one of the "Screensaver" images and the Kindle will not respond. I have to hold in the power slider for a long time for the Kindle to reboot and then the Kindle responds. However when I got back to reading it has forgotten my most recent reading position in the book and has skipped back a chapter or two.

Is there a solution to this problem? Is this common? Any suggestions?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

There are a couple of known issues that sound like yours. One is related to an early version of the software (newest is 3.0.3) and the other issue is the hinged Amazon cover. If you have an Amazon cover try removing it and see it the problem stops. If it does, contact Kindle support and they'll give you a refund or replacement cover.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't want to instantly jump to conclusions, but this does sound like the problem with Amazon unlighted cases which is being talked about a lot right now.

As a first test, leave the Kindle out of the case for a few days and see if you still have the problem. If the problem goes away, it sounds like you have one of the bad cases - contact Kindle Customer Services and they will arrange a refund/replacement.

If you still have the problem with the Kindle out of the case, reply and we'll suggest other options.


----------



## DaronFraley (Sep 27, 2010)

I had this exact same problem. Even after upgrading to version 3.0.3, I had lockups. Amazon refunded the amount for the leather cover, then put a promo on my account for 25$ off the lighted cover. I ordered it, and it should arrive in the next couple of days.

There are LOTS of conversations about this on kindle boards and mobileread. I am pretty convinced it is a real issue. I'll know for sure when I get the knew cover!


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

I had the same issue. K3 in a amazon no-lighted cover not waking up. I called Kindle CS and they had me try 3.0.3. I did and that did not help. Same issue. I called Kindle CS again. The guy I spoke to told me quite a lot about this. He asked me to remove the Kindle from the amazon cover and do a reset. He also gave me a $60 credit which I used to purchase the M-Edge Go case and light. Since my Kindle has been out of the amazon cover, I have not seen the issue. The problem seems solved.  According to this person, neither color or light/no-light matters. I believe there is an issue due to my experience. My Kindle was not waking up several times per week. It's been two weeks since I put it in the M-Edge case with no lockups or freezes.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

If you haven't already, get the Amazon cover off your Kindle right away.  Then call customer service.


----------

